# WAGR X, XA class locos



## Stratham Controller (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi to any aussie g scalers out there,
I am trying to model WAGR railway locos and freight wagons, over time I have collected LGB, Bachman and the cheapest g scale / 1:24 bips and bods..
I am intending to modify the freight wagons based on my stock to suit WAGR wagons, also same for L, M , R, X , XA & Y class of locos.
Does anyone know of a site(s) or model club that I can turn to for specification / outline drawings?
Gazza


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't know if this will help any but did you see this?

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2974


----------

